# My new REAL Texas Skiff



## JMZ400 (Aug 30, 2015)

Congrats man. Very cool. Sounds like it will get you places the fish can't even go


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2018)

Congrats!


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

Great looking skiff


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

Nice, that ought to do it, the RFL has a reputation for "Skinny Dipping" fosho!

For those of you who haven't seen it....


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2018)

That’s skinny, but try that here and you won’t have a bottom in the boat within a hundred yds lol!


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

Yeah, no doubt there are places here you wouldn't get away with it either, but I can speak for the upper Tejas coast and you will sink to your knees in most of our marsh. Some of it you only wish you sunk to your knees......so yeah there's places its pretty soft. The closer to the coast / inlets you can get in to some sandbars reefs. 


Boatbrains said:


> That’s skinny, but try that here and you won’t have a bottom in the boat within a hundred yds lol!


----------

